# So, What’s the Future?



## Tom Smart (Jul 14, 2020)

Now that the AAW Virtual Symposium is in the books what are your thoughts? I give the organization and the demonstrators great marks. Was it perfect, no, but given the time available to get it organized I think it came off really well. I watched all three days and learned a lot. I’ve never been able to make it to a symposium, but I think the camera views offered by the demonstrators made my at home attendance better than sitting there in person. Each demonstrator put the viewer right next to their lathe. 

So what’s does all this mean for the future? Once we are no longer locked up, should the virtual symposium continue? If so what does that mean for vendors? Would they prefer to be onsite or do business via the internet and save the travel and hauling everything across country? As Bob Dylan said “the times they are a-changin”.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 14, 2020)

I thought it was very well done considering it was put together at the last minute. Like you said, it wasn't perfect but it was very good. I missed Friday entirely because of work, waiting to watch it when it get everything edited and compiled. I've been to SWAT for the last 3 years. The best part of going to symposiums for me is the socializing and seeing all my friends, meeting new friends and laying hands on all the new, shiny tools. The educational part of AAW was right up there with the live demos I've seen at SWAT. In some ways it's better because of the tight camera shots. I told my wife I expect them to do both next year, assuming it's allowed. For people that can't attend in person it's a great option. I would certainly attend virtually again, although I do plan to go in person in 2022 in Tennessee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 14, 2020)

I enjoyed the virtual symposium a lot, and honestly think I retained more from of the demonstrations than if I'd attended live. I was able to easily make notes, snap pix of my monitor if there was an angle I wanted to capture and review later, and take an occasional bio-break without disturbing the entire audience (too much information, right?)

Like Tony - I plan to go to live events, but would really like them to run both.

One huge point: I suspect this is the first AAW Symposium to have a positive cash flow. Over 4,000 people, $20 each - call it $800,000 income. Costs could not possibly have come near that amount, even if Zoom jacked up their rates obscenely. If they run one of these events *and* the Real World Symposium, the surplus from one could subsidise the other and reduce the amount of fund-raising the AAW is forced to do.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 14, 2020)

I wish I could retain the videos somehow. My memory has never been great and age is making it worse...


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 14, 2020)

What will professional demonstrators want to do? Stay at home in their own shop to demonstrate a few hours across a long weekend or loose maybe a week and travel to a live symposium? Of course, they are all selling their own tools and gizmos as well. Is that better done “live” or can they get the same revenue virtually? If you reach 4000 virtual attendees can you sell more that way than standing in a booth? Trent Bosch’s website was locked up for sometime after his demo, I assume because of high traffic.


----------



## Tony (Jul 14, 2020)

I believe even if the symposiums don't go virtual there will be quite a few people that continue to do Zoom demos. I've watched a ton of them since March, it's been great. For $5 or $10 they are an incredible value!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 14, 2020)

Full disclosure, I didn’t sign up. I don’t have internet available at my house. For the 5 or 6 other people like me, I hope the in person symposiums come back soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 14, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> Full disclosure, I didn’t sign up. I don’t have internet available at my house. For the 5 or 6 other people like me, I hope the in person symposiums come back soon.



Heck Brandon, you can watch it on your phone man!

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 14, 2020)

I did consider doing that, but I couldn’t sit still for long enough to get through a full presentation. I’d prefer an on demand platform. I know they will be available for two weeks after the event, I probably should have registered.


----------



## trc65 (Jul 14, 2020)

I didn't sign up either. Out here in the boonies, our only internet option is a wireless hotspot. Download speeds during the day are less than 0.5 Mbps, so figured no way I'd get it. Heck I can't even watch a 2 min YouTube vid without it throttling in the middle.

Never been to a National Symposia either, so I didn't miss anything. I understand the reasons they can't offer a DVD of the presentations, but I'd be first in line if they did.


----------



## Tony (Jul 15, 2020)

I can tell you it was brutal to sit and watch a screen all weekend, I'm certainly not used to doing that. I learned a lot from it though.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 15, 2020)

Agree with all of the above. I wonder if the auction prices were better, the same or worse than in person? With a larger audience you'd think it would have been higher but I have no reference since I've never attended one live.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 15, 2020)

Tony said:


> I can tell you it was brutal to sit and watch a screen all weekend, I'm certainly not used to doing that. I learned a lot from it though.


But the nice thing about it, Tony, is you didn’t have to sit there the whole time. You could get up to get your milk and cookies, let the dog out or go to your TX outhouse. And you could do all that in your bunny slippers.

But I do agree about missing to meet up with friends.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 15, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> But the nice thing about it, Tony, is you didn’t have to sit there the whole time. You could get up to get your milk and cookies, let dog out or go to your TX outhouse. And you could do all that in your bunny slippers.
> 
> But I do agree about missing to meet up with friends.




You're right about all of that except the bunny slippers. Mine are armadillos.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 15, 2020)

Tony said:


> You're right about all of that except the bunny slippers. Mine are armadillos.


Rat on a half shell. Figures....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 15, 2020)

@Tom Smart , get it right, it's Possum on the half shell!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 15, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> @Tom Smart , get it right, it's Possum on the half shell!!



Mmmmm, tasty vittles!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 15, 2020)

Tom, this is an excellent post. I agree with many that this was an excellent event especially when it was assembled quickly and had never been done before. The only symposium I've attended was in Portland. The information I took away was as good as an person event but I also missed mingling and networking. Also, I missed doing business in person with the vendors. I did finally buy that much desired airbrush kit from Joe Fleming. 

A couple of weeks prior to the symposium, I invited Phil McDonald, the Executive Director of AAW to our monthly club chat. Phil talked about the transition to the virtual symposium and he really stoked the our members into participating. It was either during that chat or maybe at the AAW Annual Member Meeting that he thought the virtual option would always have a place at the symposium. I was hoping for that as we don't travel much anymore. 

There were many high points in the symposium for me. One take away was that Mike Mahoney said he sometimes hires people to do his sanding. Why didn't I think of that?

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 15, 2020)

Bill, interesting and exciting that AAW is leaning towards keeping the virtual symposium as an option. As someone who has not been able to get there in person, being able to access to the live demonstrations remotely is great. And recorded access for several weeks following the event is an added plus.

I recall Mahoney’s comment about sanding elves. I also saw your live comment about that being your take away from his talk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 15, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Rat on a half shell. Figures....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 15, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> Tom, this is an excellent post. I agree with many that this was an excellent event especially when it was assembled quickly and had never been done before. The only symposium I've attended was in Portland. The information I took away was as good as an person event but I also missed mingling and networking. Also, I missed doing business in person with the vendors. I did finally buy that much desired airbrush kit from Joe Fleming.
> 
> A couple of weeks prior to the symposium, I invited Phil McDonald, the Executive Director of AAW to our monthly club chat. Phil talked about the transition to the virtual symposium and he really stoked the our members into participating. It was either during that chat or maybe at the AAW Annual Member Meeting that he thought the virtual option would always have a place at the symposium. I was hoping for that as we don't travel much anymore.
> 
> There were many high points in the symposium for me. One take away was that Mike Mahoney said he sometimes hires people to do his sanding. Why didn't I think of that?




When @woodman6415 had his cabinet shop he said he had minions to do his sanding.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2020)

Tony said:


> When @woodman6415 had his cabinet shop he said he had minions to do his sanding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Jul 15, 2020)

ROTFLMAO



I thought you were just kidding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 15, 2020)

That ain’t rat on a half shell, thems is pigs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 15, 2020)

duncsuss said:


> I enjoyed the virtual symposium a lot, and honestly think I retained more from of the demonstrations than if I'd attended live. I was able to easily make notes, snap pix of my monitor if there was an angle I wanted to capture and review later, and take an occasional bio-break without disturbing the entire audience (too much information, right?)
> 
> Like Tony - I plan to go to live events, but would really like them to run both.
> 
> One huge point: I suspect this is the first AAW Symposium to have a positive cash flow. Over 4,000 people, $20 each - call it $800,000 income. Costs could not possibly have come near that amount, even if Zoom jacked up their rates obscenely. If they run one of these events *and* the Real World Symposium, the surplus from one could subsidise the other and reduce the amount of fund-raising the AAW is forced to do.



Like your George Bush math, however $80k is still a good bit. I like attending, I can take a day or 3 off. Virtual, is like real, but not, so could not afford the days off. Glad to see the positive comments. Trent's web site is always iffy right after and during his demos. Had a meal with him and his manager (wife) last fall. Good people. I think that the virtual is here as is Covid for the next few years.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 16, 2020)

I, like many of you, are into seeing the people, catching up, mingling, etc. I wish I had thought through this symposium opportunity a bit more as i did NOT sign up....now I wish I had. This is a real option for me because it seems like my time on the road is family related!! Has been for a long time. Not that I don't get away for a weekend with the wife and such, but any real excursion usually has to do with family...……..at least until we are both retired and we have the time to do the travel. Then, I just hope the money holds out so we can travel the way we desire.

bottom line to this response is I will certainly be watching next year if offered and believe it will be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 17, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Like your George Bush math, however $80k is still a good bit.


Aaaargh! Slipped decimal points always cost me marks in my maths examinations at school, I should've learned by now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 9, 2021)

Tony said:


> I would certainly attend virtually again, although I do plan to go in person in 2022 in Tennessee.


Is this the AAW meeting to be held in Chattanooga or another one that is just SWAT?


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 9, 2021)

Depending - there could be a WB BBQ to be had.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 9, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Is this the AAW meeting to be held in Chattanooga or another one that is just SWAT?


AAW is a different symposium from SWAT.


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 9, 2021)

Thought so, but could not find a SWAT event for TN. So you were talking about the AAW in Chattanooga in June then. The first day of it is my birthday and only a 2hr drive. Looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 10, 2021)

Swat takes place in Waco toward the end of August.I actually prefer it over the raw symposiums.


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 10, 2021)

I got on the SWAT website and saw some notice that the year's show was canceled but was confused as to what show. Knew 2020 was cancelled. Is the 2021 show cancelled? Might need to go visit my parents in August!


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> I got on the SWAT website and saw some notice that the year's show was canceled but was confused as to what show. Knew 2020 was cancelled. Is the 2021 show cancelled? Might need to go visit my parents in August!


From everything I've been able to find out 2021 hasn't been cancelled yet. The website is horrible, they haven't updated it since last year. I've already scheduled vacation for it. Hopefully enough people will be vaccinated by then and they will have it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

